# Would you pay what your home is currently worth for it now?



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Just curious as to how some of you answer this.

And note...I did say home, not rental property, or vacation residence.

The question, would I buy my home now, at the current market value, was posed to me.

I do suppose that the answer may vary depending upon how recently you purchased your home.

My answer. No. I would not pay the current value for my home.

That does not necessarily mean there is a bubble. Perhaps the market fundamentals can support these valuations. It just means I wouldn't pay the current price for my home.

In all honesty, I wouldn't buy a home from the builder that I bought from ever again. But it does suit my current lifestyle needs ok.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

No I wouldn't buy my home at the current price. 

First of all I have different needs now than when I bought it. Plus I have learned a heck of a lot about real estate since then. 

I have also learned a lot more about different areas of Toronto since then. My house price has doubled in the last 13 years. I think I could move to another area and reproduce the same results.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

No. We are in an okay neighbourhood, but we don't love it. We purchased the house from a distressed seller for less than $100/sq foot - which was cheap then. The price at the time is what made it attractive.


----------



## JayRoc (Apr 4, 2009)

No. Houses are way overpriced currently.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I like where I live but would not pay what it is going for today. But then again if I sold it and bought somewhere nice but cheaper I may do that even though I would sit there afterwards and say I would not pay that much.

Sounds funny but in Vancouver west you can get over a million for an old house and then buy in my area which is close to a nice fishing village and get a brand new house after you knock the old one down.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

I love my house and neighborhood, but I wouldn't be able to buy it at the current price. I bought it new in 2002 for $180, 000 and could easily sell it now for $325,000. My salary has barely increased yet the value of the house has gone up a lot.


----------

